# Disgusting Gusting



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

No place for kayaks or bicycles (maybe an AI, if you're bold, or stupid).

Latest Weather Observations for Kurnell

Date/Time..........Dir.......Wind.....Gusts
12/01:13pm.......SSW........29........	42 (knots = 78 km/hr)

Latest Weather Observations for Wattamolla

12/04:03pm.........S.........43.........53 (knots = 98 km/hr)

OMG that's windy! (and gusty)

Katoomba just reached 6 C. It's not going higher.

trev


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Was listening to TripleJ in the car a little while ago and they were talking to a woman who reported waves lapping at snow on Gerroa beach (South coast NSW) this morning. Assuming she was correct it could be a first for the area, at least in recorded history.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, snow at gerroa was bullish*t, it never happened.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Gee, I missed this post, sitting here with the aircon running!


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Maybe Not as Bullshit as you might think Bunsen, i was in Gerroa that morning, only just saw this post!
It looked like foam, didn't realise it was hail till i drove over it and it was crunchy. 



























When does it stop being hail and start being snow?


----------

